# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Đáu nối dây MPG và config Mach3

## Lenamhai

Phong tỏa dài hạn ở nhà lôi cái mớ rác lượm ngoài bãi cũng khá lâu rồi hàn hàn nối nối với cái BOB usb mach3

----------

anhcos, katerman

----------


## anhcos

Cái tay quay đấy nó hoạt động theo nguyên lý nào nhỉ bác, tức là khi xoay 1 góc nó nhận biết được đã xoay và xoay bao nhiêu độ ấy?

----------


## Lenamhai

Anhcos hỏi đùa hay thiệt vậy? Cũng không biết nữa, thấy nó quay quay hay hay nên nghịch chơi

----------

